# Out with the old and in with the new



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Today's the day the present Kontiki goes for the satellite system removing, leaving the van ready for my final journey with it. The last journey is to Hull on Wednesday morning in order to collect the six wheeler. 

Collection day for the 669 is Wednesday morning. I was hoping to have a good play with the new one, but need to rush as I have a medical appointment the same afternoon. 

Fortunately though, the collection of the new van and the medical appointment meant I was able to cancel the free hair cut and discounted colour - the one booked with the trainee - but I felt guilty and moved the appointment on a day. After all, the trainees must practice on some poor unsuspecting soul, so it might as well be me! 

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck with the change over to your new m/h. I hope you have considered the new hair colour very carefully so that it doesn't clash with your new upholstery. Just kidding, I hope you enjoy your new vehicle as much as we have with ours.
Good luck.

Ian :wink:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Exciting times ahead for you, Russell, hope everything lives up to all your expectations - bon voyage etc.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*New Swift*

Greetings,

Best of luck with your new Swift Russell, I am sure Peter will have made sure that you should have no problems with it, after all, it has been well tested.

I look forward to seeing the Kon-Tiki and also your smiling face, maybe the haircut (and colour )can wait until another day!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Russell

I thought it was this week some time. I showed a Kon Tiki 669 to Annie at Shepton Mallet - for what it's worth, she was impressed. I think the numbers on th windscreen after the "£" sign frightened her, though. :? 

Needless to say, we're thinking of you, with our fingers crossed.

Gerald


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great news Russell, what date is the meet the Kontiki weekend again I can't see it on the planner??


----------

